# suggestion setting up a bangaii cardinal breeding tank



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

For some reason I am always in love with these odd looking fish. I finally thinking to maybe get a tank with no other fish but only Bangaii. Any suggestions that what I should have in there? DSB or bare bottom? with or without any coral? I kno I need LR or something can provide enough hiding space. Should I use a 36x16x16 shallow tank? or should I go with a 36x24x16 one?
Any suggestions welcome =)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine bred in a Red Sea Max 130. Shallow sand bed with a few rocks to hide behind. I have since upgraded the lighting to full LED and filled it mostly with softies and some Duncan corals. They don't need any special requirements as far as I know. These became a breeding pair in a full-blown reef.


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

here we go =)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/new-bangaii-cardinal-breeder-tank-project-31957/


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

I'd get rid of the big ornament and minimize the depth of sand. When I was breeding them, I just used a lot of halved terra cotta pots that had overgrown with coraline from sitting in my life rock tanks. Just enough cover for them to feel safe (they don't do a lot of hiding).

Also, you don't really need the super skimmer. It's more of a liability than anything.

Oh yeah, I'd bail on the fuge idea also. It's not as useful as you'd think for making pods (wrong type) and just introduces X-factors into a scenario where you want complete control.


----------

